# Likelihood of getting a 2Bd @ Hilton Hawaiian Village through RCI



## peki74 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am considering depositiing my 2009 Wyndham points with RCI in hopes of getting a 2 Bedroom Lagoon Tower unit at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Oahu. I want to travel sometime between June - December of 2011. What are my chances of getting a unit through RCI with the "ongoing search option"? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2009)

Your chances for June - Aug. are not good.  Your chances for Sept. - mid-Dec. (not including Thanksgiving) are better.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about getting it through RCI but, it seems to be getting more difficult to even get it as a HGVC owner. Hilton keeps building and selling more units in Las Vegas and Orlando, but sells heavy on the idea that you can own those weeks and exchange into Hawaii, which seems to be what everyone wants to do when they buy in. If you keep building in Vegas and Orlando and use Hawaiian exchanges as a selling card, eventually you'll have to many non-Hawaiian units trying to trade into Hawaii.

Last year, we used our Vegas week to exchange into Hawaii for the first time. We had always heard how easy it was to exchange into HHV with our Hilton ownership. It wasn't difficult but, the best we could do was a 1 bedroom ocean view. I was hoping to combine two years worth of points and upgrade to a 2 bedroom ocean front unit. It never became available for the week we were going. While I did see 2 bedroom island views available they didn't remain available to Hilton members for very long.

So, based on my personal experience just trying to get an internal exchange within the HGVC system into Hawaii, I wouldn't say your chances are great. I woudln't say it's impossible becasue I'm sure HGVC has a contract with RCI that guarentee's at least a minimum of units be avaible for exchange but, my bet is those weeks are popular and tough to get.


----------



## peki74 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for your responses. I will try to do an ongoing search for the Hilton Hawaiian Village, but will think of alternative destinations as a back up. 

We were really fortunate and got TWO - 2 bedroom units at King's Land by HGVC on the Big Island for June 2010 through RCI earlier on this year. I didn't realize how lucky we were for calling when we did. I think they were developer deposits or something. That was my first experience with RCI since we just bought our Wyndham timeshare on the resale market this past January. The best part of the deal was that the RCI weeks were the ones banked by the previous owners that came with the sale! 

I am learning that finding availability at the resorts we are interested in is not as easy as I had previously thought. That is a bit discouraging. However, I am truly thankful that I found TUGS in the nick of time to allow us to rescind our contract with the developer and buy on the resale market instead. 

Anyway, thanks again for your help!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hilton has built a new building in Oahu, The Grand Waikakian. With the economy being the way it is and the fact HGVC is charging owners more points for nicer units but poorer loction, could make it an easier exchange. Since we really didn't like the location, which is right behind the Lagoon Tower, it's something that sliped my mind until you mentioned Kingsland.


----------



## peki74 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. I will check out the Grand Waikakian as well. Do you get to use the ammenities at the Hilton Hawaiian Village if you stay at the Grand Waikakian?


----------



## peki74 (Sep 10, 2009)

Is availability easier in the Kalia Tower or at the Grand Waikikian? Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 10, 2009)

peki74 said:


> Thanks. I will check out the Grand Waikakian as well. Do you get to use the ammenities at the Hilton Hawaiian Village if you stay at the Grand Waikakian?



Yes. In fact the Grand Waikakian sort of shares the lobby with the Lagoon Tower. I believe you check in for both at the same desk. The Grand Waikakian is literally right behind the Lagoon Tower. 



peki74 said:


> Is availability easier in the Kalia Tower or at the Grand Waikikian? Thanks.



I honestly don't know.


----------



## dms_cruisers (Sep 10, 2009)

*# points to deposit*

Anyone have any idea as to how many Peki should deposit for a possible Hawaii exchange?

We've learned that sometimes you don't need to deposit as many as you'd expect to get the right size & location. We traded back into Wyn Grand Desert in June instead of booking direct because we got a 2 bdrm for 28K.

And besides, I'm curious too.


----------



## RCIJohn (Sep 12, 2009)

*Hilton Honolulu*

RCI doesn't usually have much availability at this resort regardless of trade power.  They don't get many deposits to share among the 4.5 million members.  I would recommend alternate resorts.

Also if you didn't know, the Canary Islands are similar to Hawaii.  If you live on the east coast of the US you will even have 1 less layover by going to the Canary Islands.  RCI usually has availability here because not a lot of people know about them, and there are some REALLY great resorts there.  I would recommend trying the Canary Islands if you can't find what you are looking for in Hawaii.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 16, 2009)

peki74 said:


> Is availability easier in the Kalia Tower or at the Grand Waikikian? Thanks.



Kalia are all one bedroom units only, no two bedrooms.


----------



## PeelBoy (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't know your chance, since I am not interested in Waikiki. Want to share my experience yesterday talking on the phone with a TS rep from Hilton.

I booked a Hilton hotel room yesterday for a conference in October.  After the reservation, the agent asked me whether I would like to talk to a TS rep about a wonderful package, and I agreed.

This very professional TS sales tried to sell me a package at any of the 4 Hilton properties: Waikiki, Big Island, Vegas and Orlando.  The deal was like $1000 (can't recall the exact amount) for 6 days 5 nights in any of the 4. We ended up talking about Waikiki only.  The deal was for a one bedroom plus a rental car and a few other freebies.  Of course, I have to attend a 90 minute presentation.

Not bad, but I chose to pass.


----------



## urple2 (Sep 16, 2009)

> I am considering depositiing my 2009 Wyndham points with RCI in hopes of getting a 2 Bedroom Lagoon Tower unit at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Oahu.



I haven't seen anything of Hilton(any location) in almost a year with wyndham points deposits.(70k). Hawaii has been real scarce with either check-in's of sept-oct and a few Wyndham resorts in 2010.


----------



## peki74 (Feb 7, 2010)

*RCI called to offer us a 1 Bedroom at the Grand Waikikian*

We did an ongoing search through RCI for rooms at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. We really wanted a 2 bedroom, but we got a call this weekend about availability for a one bedroom unit at the Grand Waikikian for November 2011. I know these rooms don't come up very often, but a 2 bedroom would be ideal so we can bring a family member to help us with our 2 young kids. Otherwise, my husband and I will be on our own taking care of a toddler and baby. Should I count my blessings and take the one bedroom unit or should I hold out for a 2 bedroom? We are looking to travel to Oahu in 2011. Help!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 7, 2010)

peki74 said:


> We did an ongoing search through RCI for rooms at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. We really wanted a 2 bedroom, but we got a call this weekend about availability for a one bedroom unit at the Grand Waikikian for November 2011. I know these rooms don't come up very often, but a 2 bedroom would be ideal so we can bring a family member to help us with our 2 young kids. Otherwise, my husband and I will be on our own taking care of a toddler and baby. Should I count my blessings and take the one bedroom unit or should I hold out for a 2 bedroom? We are looking to travel to Oahu in 2011. Help!




Considering that when we did an internal exchange in January of 2009 with HGVC and could only get a 1 bedroom for our dates, I think I'd say take it.


----------



## peki74 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. We're going to take it. We have always wanted to stay at this resort so now we have our chance!


----------



## krj9999 (Feb 7, 2010)

If you join TUG, you would have access to the sightings board.  There were a couple 2BR 2011 weeks recently sighted at Grand Waikikian, though not sure whether your deposit would be able to exchange for.

I made a trade into Grand Waikikian 1BR for this September, so am looking forward to staying at HHV too.  



peki74 said:


> Thanks for the advice. We're going to take it. We have always wanted to stay at this resort so now we have our chance!


----------



## PamMo (Feb 9, 2010)

There have been a lot of 1 & 2BR Grand Waikikian units (supposedly) available on RCI points this week, but darn if I know how to get them! :annoyed: I keep pulling them up to book, but I always got RCI's message that they're no longer available. _So-o-o-o-o-o_ frustrating! Better to call in for an exchange.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 9, 2010)

PamMo said:


> There have been a lot of 1 & 2BR Grand Waikikian units (supposedly) available on RCI points this week, but darn if I know how to get them! :annoyed: I keep pulling them up to book, but I always got RCI's message that they're no longer available. _So-o-o-o-o-o_ frustrating! Better to call in for an exchange.



That's just the RCI way of doing business. They make you believe they can provide you with something that's not there. The difference between them and Walmart is that Walmart will at least offer you a rain check when they don't have the inventory they advertise. RCI likes to advertise weeks but, when you actually want to reserve them.......opps.....they're not there.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 9, 2010)

*It definitely pays to call RCI*

Well, after believing it was going to be impossible, I DID manage to get an exchange at the Grand Waikikian in a 2BR for next winter (Feb) after phoning in my request.   So, the units showing up online really _DO_ (did?) exist! Same thing happened with a Hilton Head exchange. Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines kept showing as available, but RCI wouldn't let me get past the payment page - where it kept locking up. Argh! Had to call that one in, too. But, I got it, so I'm very happy with RCI right now.

Why is the RCI website so #$@%* glitchy!?!?


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 12, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm not sure about getting it through RCI but, it seems to be getting more difficult to even get it as a HGVC owner. Hilton keeps building and selling more units in Las Vegas and Orlando, but sells heavy on the idea that you can own those weeks and exchange into Hawaii, which seems to be what everyone wants to do when they buy in. If you keep building in Vegas and Orlando and use Hawaiian exchanges as a selling card, eventually you'll have to many non-Hawaiian units trying to trade into Hawaii.
> 
> Last year, we used our Vegas week to exchange into Hawaii for the first time. We had always heard how easy it was to exchange into HHV with our Hilton ownership. It wasn't difficult but, the best we could do was a 1 bedroom ocean view. I was hoping to combine two years worth of points and upgrade to a 2 bedroom ocean front unit. It never became available for the week we were going. While I did see 2 bedroom island views available they didn't remain available to Hilton members for very long.
> 
> So, based on my personal experience just trying to get an internal exchange within the HGVC system into Hawaii, I wouldn't say your chances are great. I woudln't say it's impossible becasue I'm sure HGVC has a contract with RCI that guarentee's at least a minimum of units be avaible for exchange but, my bet is those weeks are popular and tough to get.



I'm seeing Lagoon Tower (or did the last time I looked) 2-br units from about January-June 2011 on RCI using a July Blue Whale studio week to view available units on RCI.

If I switch to a late August week (Week 35) all the other Hawaii options are still there but the 2-br units at HHV disappear. Interesting.

But I have seen no weeks at all for HGVC Waikikian showing up. You'd think that there'd be lots of weeks deposited by HGVC since it is new..

The question I have is....why is HGVC able to deposit weeks at 16 months or greater with RCI when HGVC members can't reserve them?


----------



## HenryT (Feb 12, 2010)

RCIJohn said:


> RCI doesn't usually have much availability at this resort regardless of trade power.  They don't get many deposits to share among the 4.5 million members.  I would recommend alternate resorts.
> 
> Also if you didn't know, the Canary Islands are similar to Hawaii.  If you live on the east coast of the US you will even have 1 less layover by going to the Canary Islands.  RCI usually has availability here because not a lot of people know about them, and there are some REALLY great resorts there.  I would recommend trying the Canary Islands if you can't find what you are looking for in Hawaii.



Just for a second opinion, I have been to the Canary Islands; and while I liked them, they are nothing like Hawaii! I don't want people to go there thinking it is like Hawaii and be disappointed. Most of the terrain in the Canary Islands is more like Aruba (desert-like) than like tropical Hawaii.


----------

